# Railway Police Prog



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Did anybody else see this last night?

I thought it was a really good program.

When the police bloke was pushed off the platform, I cannot believe how calm he remained. If that had been me I would have beaten that kid from one side of the track to the other, before taking him to the car park & repeating said beating.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Thats why he is a policman and your in jail.....


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Yes I saw that last night too.
What a little plonker that kid was! So stupid ( and on camera too!)

I was shocked by the amount of people that jump in front of trains to top themselves, tragic yet inconsiderate, in a strange way.

Lisa


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Thats why he is a policman and your in jail.....


lol.

The problem though, is that the vermin of a kid who pushed him gets punished so lightly he has no real reason not to do the same again. If he was given the hiding of his life, & then some he might learn... :-/


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Didn't see the program, but to discourage antisocial behaviour I would:

First offence: Prison, maybe only days, but prison.
Second offence: Prison + Castration.
Third offence: Prison + All organs to NHS + funeral.
Fourth offence: There would be no fourth offence.

Time off for "Good Behaviour" would mean having the red hot poker removed for the weekend.

Call me a liberal, but we should try it.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I can't watch programmes like that without getting angry about the mentality of some people  . So I don't watch them at all.....


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I can't watch programmes like that without getting angry about the mentality of some people  . So I don't watch them at all.....


I must confess I turned the news off last night once they started going on about asylum seekers having more rights than our own government.


----------

